# Dog Door Help



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
We got a new fenced in area for our 2 dogs and would like to get a dog door so that they can access it when we're home. Gilda would need a large sized door because she's pretty tall (but only 22 lbs). Pico of course is only 8 pounds. 
One dog door company said that they could alter the magnet strength so that Pico would be able to easily manipulate the door.
Just wondering if anyone has a similar situation and/or advice before we go puutting a huge hole in the wall and spending lots of $$ on a good, energy efficient dog door.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

i have a medium size dog door on my sliding patio door. Right now it has no flap as Twiggy can't get through it with a flap on. She's so tiny and only has three good legs, so we leave the flap off. But, even though it is a medium size, my daughter's 55 pound lab/pit bull mix can squeeze himself out of it. I have a bigger medium sized one in the wall with a heavy metal weather proof door on it and my two 8 pound chi dogs have no problem going through it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

To be honest, I'm not sure you'd NEED the magnet strength changed at all. A couple years ago we had a dog door that our 55lb dog used as well as my 7lb one with no issues. If you think about how many other things a chi can push around and move (such as, nudging a REAL wooden door) it's not that difficult. As long as the chi has enough motivation and knows that it is a way out; I don't see you having any problems. That said if they've never used a doggie door before, you'll need to make sure they understand how to use it. Some dogs are scared of them at first. You'll want to start out by holding the flap up and coaxing them through with a high-value treat, saying "Come!" as you do it. Have them go back and forth a couple times before putting the flap down. Then, go on the opposite side that they're on and call to them, using the same phrase "Come!". You might have to lift just the corner so they can poke a nose through; but let them use their own strength to push through. After a few repetitions you'll be good to go! =)
Good luck; but be careful. Some people think a dog door is the solution to potty training, but the dog will still need lots of praise as well as to be "coaxed" out through the door a few times for potty breaks so that it gets used to the routine; and starts initiating going outside on their own. Also it can give a false sense of security; fenced yards are AWESOME because they can be off-lead; but still shouldn't be left out unattended as it doesn't stop thieves from swiping doggies!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you thought about a heat sence flap. My mother in law has one for her cats that when they come close it opens. However saying that they can be insecure if you are not There as they open by heat and anyone can get it so be careful xx


----------

